# Bug out location



## hunter33 (Jul 9, 2016)

I recently bought 40 acres in a remote wooded area. Surrounded by thousands of acres of public land with a river across the street. Two springs on the property also. The challenge is that in order to save on taxes I have to allow public hunting. I want to bury caches and prep for an emergency structure but not sure how to conceal everything. Any ideas?


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

How much would the extra taxes be if you closed it off? Could you cut some corners in your life to cover the additional taxes?

Our family owns half a section, 320 acres, which we lease 200 of to a local farmer. The rest is posted 'Private Property' especially along the border with State Forest land. Of course with 12 households chipping in, the individual tax burden is small.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yikes, I don't know if I would want people on my land unrestricted like that. Maybe you can do as outinthewoods did and just close off a certain section. Maybe put up some signs saying it is the protected habitat of the rare woodland horny toad or something like that.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Unless you patrol the land you Will very likely have people all over it.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Just pay the extra taxes. The insecurity of having strangers trampling through your property would be very risky for a prepper. For all practical purposes the land is not yours if others can excess it.

Why even buy it!!!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

One time my uncle, the one that doesn't respect others, decided that the no trespassing sign didn't apply to him. He went trudging through the snow until he got to the second sign. "Bear Traps Set Everywhere". This one he decided applied to him. He carefully stepped in his own tracks on the way out.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I'd be less worried about someone finding my stash than the possibility of an armed irresponsible Hunter that doesn't know the land, which direction my house is, or possibly even drunk. I've hunted with a lot of asshats I wouldn't want near my house armed. Those extra taxes can end up being the best investment you've ever made.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Local farmers have stopped allowing hunters onto their property's except for friends and relatives. There have been too many city crazy people that come out to private property and think nothing of shooting at water pumps, fuel tanks, and even cows.

Every few years we hear of hunters disappearing, never to be heard from again. Their wife's say they were out hunting. But then again, kayakers and canoers sometimes find human bones along the banks of creeks and in one case a couple of boaters stopped on a bank to have lunch and found 2 bodies under a log. It was later determined that they were hunters that disappeared 20 years earlier.

I don't know of anyone that has been charged for any of these.

The farmer to the South of me said that he came across 2 guys hunting on his property and he stopped them and to tell them to get off the farm and they said that they had permission. He asked them, who gave you permission and they said that Mr xyz gave permission and he told them that he was Mr xyz and to get off his farm. He had his shotgun and the hunters both had their rifles and things got intense, but finally they left.

Any one that owns property understands that confrontation do occasionally happen and it does require that the owner be willing to be the property security and it could get violent.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Don't know about the laws where your at,

but,
In KY, if a person gets hurt on your property, (allowed or not) you are totally responsible.

In KY, they can even sue for damages , even if you have it posted/no hunting/no trespassing .


Aint that stupid, but I have heard of it happening , when some kids on 4 wheelers got hurt on a neighbors land , up the road from me.


Just something else to consider.



Jim


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought about leasing to hunters for about 15 seconds once, it wouldn't be worth the $500 a year. I am lucky, access is hard, I'm sure people I don't know get on it from time to time but it involves walking. And most people are too lazy.


----------



## hunter33 (Jul 9, 2016)

The taxes would be about $900 per year versus $50 per year on the forestry program. I consider it an investment that could serve as a bug out location. Not the other way around. I like the challenge of prepping it as a bug out location with out anyone knowing. $900 doesn't seam like much per year but it is enough to kill the investment idea. I would like to accomplish both goals of investment and bug out. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

hunter33 said:


> The taxes would be about $900 per year versus $50 per year on the forestry program. I consider it an investment that could serve as a bug out location. Not the other way around. I like the challenge of prepping it as a bug out location with out anyone knowing. $900 doesn't seam like much per year but it is enough to kill the investment idea. I would like to accomplish both goals of investment and bug out. Any ideas would be appreciated.


Do you have trusted family or friends who could share your BOL and contribute towards the taxes? There is strength in numbers and perhaps having the right people join in with you might make having your BOL non-public possible.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

My only idea would be to bury your stuff in 50 gallon drums. Of course that makes your bol a patch of woods to camp at with stuff to dig up when you need things. I picture a bol more as a working self sufficient homestead I've worked to make defensible within my capabilities. If you imagine a short term scenario where you need a remote place to camp out with a little gear to tide you over then I think that would work. Might have a lot of neighbors as all the part time "woodsman" hit the familiar fall hunting ground with the same idea though.


----------



## hunter33 (Jul 9, 2016)

Although it would be open to the public today, I doubt anyone would be using it when shtf. I like the idea of splitting the taxes with friends who would use it for their Bol. I have a few friends that are looking for a Bol.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I fail to see how you stop people from walking on the land by just paying the taxes. Just because it is listed as private land would not stop many people I don't think..


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Taxes are only 75 a month. But might as well get 3 close friends at 300 a year for hunting and just pay the taxes. Keeps it in the family so to speak.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I fail to see how you stop people from walking on the land by just paying the taxes. Just because it is listed as private land would not stop many people I don't think..


A little barb wire, signs and a constant presence during the next couple hunting seasons should help at least.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

hiwall said:


> Unless you patrol the land you Will very likely have people all over it.


Play sound track from "Deliverance" very loud.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought an old farmhouse and acreage up in Pennsyltucky a few years back. Seems to me I looked into the registering it as forestland or whatever. I would still have to allow public hunting. There were also some dumass restrictions on what and what I couldn't do with the trees on it. I bought it specifically to manage for harvesting firewood for my place.

Couple neighbors stopped by shortly after I moved in. They asked about hunting it, said they had been hunting it for generations. We talked for a spell and they did seem to know just about every tree and gully on the place. They also said, as I recall anyway, that they regularly hike there, to scope out deer for that fall. They knew where all the houses were and which directions to shoot in and all that. Also kept strangers from going back there. I told them no problem, I wouldn't block off, chain off, the one access road to get back there as long as I didn't go up and see a lot of crap in the woods. Beer cans and such.

I regularly got brought some packages of venison each fall. Got to have a nice visit with them also, about what was going on there, deer they saw, other critters, hunters etc. Might have been an exception to many hunters, but they also liked to let the good breeders live. Picked and chose what to harvest type of thing. There was one big ass old buck, they had a name for him and everything. I saw him a couple times down in the steep hemlock ravine. Said he had quite a heard of does with him every year. They were waiting for the day a younger buck put him out so they could get that rack. <LOL!> So it worked out really well, I thought anyway.

Perhaps ask around and see if your land has the same kind of neighbors hunting it? Sure they would harvest some, but also keep an eye on it while you're not there. A fair trade off for me.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> A little barb wire, signs and a constant presence during the next couple hunting seasons should help at least.


That don't work....
My back 40 is posted , and has fence, and I hunt back there every year,

Couple years ago , some buttwadd moved my blind about 50 yards and set it up.

Dang, that's brave, during gun season..:nuts:

Jim


----------

